# Faltschloss:Abus bordo oder Trelock cops FS 400/401??



## haidiho (5. Oktober 2008)

hi leute

hab mich nach reifer überlegung entschieden ein faltschloss zu kaufen. die sind schön kompakt und altagstauglich, ergonomisch, zwar ein bisschen schwer aber für die sicherheit die sie bieten akzeptabel. einige bügelschlösser sind zwar sicherer aber die sind mir zu sperrig. aussedem kann man sowhl falt- als auch bügelschlösser nur mit schwerem gerät aufbrechen, zb kreissägen. ob es nun 40 sec dauert oder 60 sec spielt glaub ich keine rolle denn dann sind profis am werk und in diesem fall hilft kein schloss der welt.  gelegenheitsdiebe und amatuere haben bei falt- und bügelschlössern schlechte karten und darum geht es mir. kabelschlösser fallen gleich durch. die kann man alle mit einfachen bolzenschneidern in 5 sec knacken.

die frage ist nun welches faltschloss??

in fragen kommen zwei. abus bordo und trelock cos fs 400-401.

-das trelock hat dickere stahlstäbe. aber wenn ne kreissäge am werk ist, ist das sowieso nur ne frage von sekunden.

-das trelock hat laut werbung für die gelenke (schwachstellen) die "Security Link" technologie entwickelt. die bolzen sollen präzise, extrem hard usw sein. über die gelenke des abus bordo hab ich niergens etwas gelesen. nur dass die halt sicher sind.

-das trrelock hat einen  PLC-Schließzylinder. sicher gegen manipulationsversuche (aufbohren, picking...). sowas haben soviel ich weiss bei abus nur die x-plus zylinder, was beim bordo nicht der fall ist.
(anfang 2009 soll ein abus faltschloss mit x-plus zylinder  aufm markt kommen. das soll aber 90 euro kosten und bis dahin warten kann ich auch nicht)

aus diesen gründen tendiere ich eher zum trelock. es scheint einfach das bessere faltschloss zu sein und zwar zum selben preis (uvp 59,90, im internet ca 40-45 euro). mich wunderts aber dass in allen foren und tests fast ausschliesslich das abus bordo gelobt wird. das trelock fs cops wird  fast schon ignoriert habe ich den eindruck.  ich weiss  nicht ob da marketingmanager ihre finger im spiel haben oder ob abus so viele eingefleischte fans hat, oder ob tatsächlich das abus bordo einfach besser ist.

was meint ihr dazu? habt ihr + o - erfahrungen mit faltschlössern? hat jemand einen direkten vergleich oder wurden die beiden zusammen getestet oder so?

gruß
haidoho


----------



## mountain_bitch (2. Februar 2009)

Habe mir auch ein Bordo gekauft, wenn ich es einige Zeit in Benutzung hatte werde ich mal berichten, erster Eindruck 
Naja mal sehen wie es sich im Alltag schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. April 2009)

Ich werde in ca. 2 Wochen beide haben.
Das erste Bordo hab ich seit Erscheinen an meinem Stevens X8 Disc, bisher ist das Rad noch da. Abus Bordo bei Youtube zeigt ein paar Videos, selbst mit einer Flex wird man so 30-40 Sekunden benötigen.

Das Trelock gibt mir mein Händler zu meinem Lapierre dazu, die Stäbe sind etwas dicker, dürften mit dem neuen ABUS Bordo X-Granit zu vergleichen sein, auch vom Zylinder her. FS 400 / 401 unterscheiden sich meines Wissens nach nur etwas in der Form und Textil- bzw. KUnststofftasche.

Trelock ist einfach nicht so populär wie Abus, das ist wohl alles.


----------



## MarkusR (20. April 2009)

Hi,

da ich beruflich sehr stark mit dem Thema verknüpft bin, hier mal ein paar Antworten/Tipps zu diesem Thema.

- Das Bordo 6000 und das Trelock Cops FS 400 bzw. 401 sind schon miteinander vergleichbar. Wobei das mit den dickeren Stäben absolut nicht stimmt. Lediglich die Kunststoffummantelung ist beim Trelock dicker. Der umspritzte Stahl ist bei beiden 5 mm dick. 

- Das Bordo X-Plus 6500 liegt eine ganze Liga, wenn nicht sogar 2, darüber. Das Schloss hat alle relevanten europäischen Prüfannerkennungen die es gibt. Vergleichbar ist es schon mit einem sehr guten Bügelschloss. Der Zylinder ist dem Trelock- Zylinder haushoch überlegen, da es sich hier um einen Drehscheibenzylinder handelt und bei dem Trelock lediglich um einen Stiftzylinder, die ja mit normalen Picking-Tools zu öffnen sind. Der X-Plus Zylinder ist sogar noch nicht einmal von den "Freunden der Sperrtechnik" überwunden worden.

Meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema ist, dass das ABUS 6000 oder das Trelock FS 400 für den "normalen Anwender" ausreicht. Wobei jedes Schloss ein paar Schwachheiten hat. Allerdings ein wichtiger Aspekt ist, dass ABUS das Bordo in Deutschland produziert und Trelock das FS 400 aus Far-East einkauft. Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

MfG
MarkusR


----------



## DeathAngel (20. April 2009)

Habe das Trelock FS401 dran und bin (bis jetzt ) zufrieden... als "großes" Schloss habe ich in der Stadt zusätzlich noch ein Abus CityChain 1060 (110cm / 2,7KG) dabei ^^


----------



## Neonlicht (24. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich hatte mir beide SchlÃ¶sser mal angesehen und hab mich am Ende fÃ¼r das Trelock entschieden, unteranderem weil es sehr stabile Gelenkverbindungen hat und die Ummantelung meinen Rahmen schont. 



MarkusR schrieb:


> - Das Bordo X-Plus 6500 liegt eine ganze Liga, wenn nicht sogar 2, darÃ¼ber. Das Schloss hat alle relevanten europÃ¤ischen PrÃ¼fannerkennungen die es gibt. Vergleichbar ist es schon mit einem sehr guten BÃ¼gelschloss. Der Zylinder ist dem Trelock- Zylinder haushoch Ã¼berlegen, da es sich hier um einen Drehscheibenzylinder handelt und bei dem Trelock lediglich um einen Stiftzylinder, die ja mit normalen Picking-Tools zu Ã¶ffnen sind. Der X-Plus Zylinder ist sogar noch nicht einmal von den "Freunden der Sperrtechnik" Ã¼berwunden worden.


 
Das neue Abus Faltschloss wiegt fast ganze 2 kg (!) und wirkt dennoch beim Auseinanderfalten sehr instabil, die Gelenke sind der absolute Schwachpunkt an dem Teil. Daher wÃ¼rde Ã¼brigens auch nie jemand auf die Idee kommen, den Zylinder zu knackenâ¦



MarkusR schrieb:


> Allerdings ein wichtiger Aspekt ist, dass ABUS das Bordo in Deutschland produziert und Trelock das FS 400 aus Far-East einkauft. Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


 
Auf meinem Specialized steht auch "Handmade in Taiwan" und die bauen trotzdem klasse Bikes mit klasse Rahmen


----------



## MarkusR (25. Mai 2009)

Das Bordo Granit X-Plus wiegt statt 2 Kg "nur" 1,6 Kg. Und die Vernietung ist auch um einiges besser , als die beim Trelock. Beim Bordo sind die Nieten in Senkungen hereingedrückt, so das man den Nietkopf nicht mit einer Säge o.ä. absägen kann. Das wurde auch patentiert und deswegen konnte das auch von Trelock nicht übernommen werden. Du kannst beim Trelock an den Nietkopf also herankommen, da er auf den Stab genietet ist. Beim Bordo X-Plus sind außerdem die Gelenke noch durch eine zusätzliche gehärtete Scheibe geschützt. 


PS: Auch in Far-East gibt es zwischen den Ländern große Qualitätsunterschiede. So gelten Sachen aus Taiwan da unten als der "Mercedes" von der Qualität her. Und sind nicht zu vergleichen mit Produkten aus China. Taiwan liegt vom Preisniveau aber fast auf Europaniveau.


----------



## kmp (17. Juni 2009)

Wie sind denn Bordo Granit X-Plus, CityChain X-Plus 1060 und Granit X-Plus 54 miteinander zu vergleichen. Die haben ja alle lvl15 von Abus, aber ist eins davon trotzdem noch besser/sicherer als die anderen?


----------



## Mückel__ (18. Juni 2009)

kmp schrieb:


> Wie sind denn Bordo Granit X-Plus, CityChain X-Plus 1060 und Granit X-Plus 54 miteinander zu vergleichen. Die haben ja alle lvl15 von Abus, aber ist eins davon trotzdem noch besser/sicherer als die anderen?



von der Sicherheit:

1. Granit X-Plus 54
2. CityChain X-Plus 1060
3. Bordo Granit X-Plus


----------



## staticmind (8. Dezember 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich werde in ca. 2 Wochen beide haben.


Was denken Sie heute über beide? Gab es probleme, und sind die haltbarkeit vergleichbar mit einander?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Dezember 2009)

Es wurde noch kein Fahrrad geklaut  Das ABUS ist etwas kompakter, beide wirken identisch robust. Die Tasche des ABUS ist besser, funktionieren tun beide noch einwandfrei.
ABUS hat aber bessere (sicherer wirkende) Schlüssel und Zylinder, von daher würde ich bei ABUS bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain_bitch (13. Juni 2010)

So,
ich hab mein Bordo jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre.
 für das Teil!
Ich musste mal zwei Wochen mit meinem Intense Tracer zur Uni

Am Donnerstag der letzten Woche, ist mir erst zu Hause aufgefallen,das an einem Bügel dicke Bolzenschneider- Spuren sind. Der Platik ist durch aber am Metall sind nur Kratzer! 

Also hat das Bordo einen Angriff abgewehrt


----------



## Atos62 (7. Mai 2011)

MarkusR schrieb:


> Allerdings ein wichtiger Aspekt ist, dass ABUS das Bordo in Deutschland produziert und Trelock das FS 400 aus Far-East einkauft. Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
> 
> MfG
> MarkusR



Danke, das genügt !


----------

